# Goose and Duck Load?



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Anybody have a good duck and goose load that will kill both. I just hate switching in the field every 5 min. Been tryin 3 1/2 in. #2 with some results but i have had some cripples on geese. Let me know whats workin for you guys! thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

If I only had 1 load to use it would be #1s or #2s


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kent #1's. I just bought a case of #2's though cause Rogers was outa #1's.

They're workin just fine.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

3 inch 2 shot.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

depends on distance of shots but 3 in 1's or 3.5 1 or 2's will kill anything canada's, snow's, duck's and even swan's cuz my buddy shot a swan with a 3.5 #2 the other day


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Another vote for 3" 2's. I even use it during early goose.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Federal blue box 3in BB thru a paternmaster, dead birds.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I have found for me the Expert steel in 3" #2's is perfect all around .Can usually find cheap also .


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

hudson hunter said:


> I have found for me the Expert steel in 3" #2's is perfect all around .Can usually find cheap also .


Cut one open and cut a federal open. I can bet you will change your mind!


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have killed many geese at ranges of over 60 yards as well as many ducks at all kinda of yardages with 3" BB's


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

big fan of shootin 3 1/2 BB for geese and that way i dont have to worry bout cripples gettin away. That is the worst feeling ever but early season shoot 3 1/2 2s.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

GKBassplayer said:


> hudson hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I have found for me the Expert steel in 3" #2's is perfect all around .Can usually find cheap also .
> ...


If I didn't have such good success with the experts I might. I have been shooting them for years and love them . I have shot Federals and winchesters and still go back to the experts.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

3 inch BB with a Drake Killer choke will work for everything. I dont like to switch back and forth it is pain in the butt.

But if I was over a puddle just shooting duck I would go with 2's.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

3inch 2's with drakekiller, kills everything dead for me. big geese ducks and snows. I also rarley shoot past 45 yds


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

hudson hunter said:


> I have found for me the Expert steel in 3" #2's is perfect all around .Can usually find cheap also .


I find alot of these empty casings in our fiieds! I hope their not yours!!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

hudson hunter said:


> GKBassplayer said:
> 
> 
> > hudson hunter said:
> ...


I used experts all the time but when i saw how crappy the BBs looked i switched right away. You cant tell me oval pitted mis-shapen BBs fly straight.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

cut'em said:


> hudson hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I have found for me the Expert steel in 3" #2's is perfect all around .Can usually find cheap also .
> ...


 I'm sure we're not the only ones shooting them . Your the guy with the Ford pulling the trailer ?? I've seen you pull in a couple times when we were set up already . We have permission to hunt every property in that area and have for as long as I can remember . One thing that has allowed us to mantain this privalege is picking up after ourselves and of course being good friends with the farmers. 
As far as what shot to use .... I have found that every gun shoots different . To each his own . With 108 geese killed in 8 days during our March season , I'd say they worked just fine.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Is a 108 a lot of geee out there? I see your numbers guy.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> Is a 108 a lot of geee out there? I see your numbers guy.


For us it was good #'s for 8 days of hunting . For others it may be a drop in the hat . Your area I'm sure has a much greater # of geese and also more areas to hunt them . We have a good area to hunt but all it takes are some yahoos to set up and sky bust . I figured people would like to hear about some #'s being put up.


----------

